# Posting



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

This isn't about the new forum, but about my postings.Back in Dec of last year I was hospitalized for a possible stroke for a couple of days, and since then it seems my postings are full of mistakes and grammar boo-boos. I sometimes have to read my posting several times before I feel the good people here can understand me, I even mis-spell my own name multiple times.Well, it happened again yesterday, my left hand went completely dead, then my entire left arm, no strength, no feeling, and my tongue started tingling and seemed to have gone asleep.It put me down for about 3-4 hours.At the hospital last December, they ran every conceivable test and found nothing, so I didn't go yesterday. Besides, who wants to go to the hospital now-a-days???..Thanks for spell-check, but that doesn't help with some of my other boo-boos.. Just bear with me, I don't need any sympathy or anything, just stating that if you see something screwy with one of my posts, there's a reason...Loren


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I understand your feelings about not going to the ER but in your particular case I think I would have erred on the side of caution and gone to the hospital.
I wish you well.


----------



## Andy57 (Feb 7, 2020)

After what happened back in Dec. you don't have your own Dr. to see or call?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have to admit I have seen a few of your posts was not you being you. Someday soon you might want
to see a specialist. Unlike some booze, we don't get better with age. Watch working with power tools.
One side of body going numb is not good. You might want to get it checked out some more. Take care.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

Flyernut, a fiend of mine just passed from a major coronary. He was having pains running up and down his left arm. He had a major heart attack years ago. When he became symptomatic, he told his wife the pain was not as bad as the last time and he did not want to go to the hospital because he did not want to be exposed to the virus. Needless to say, that decision may have cost him his life. That decision will haunt his wife forever because she wanted to call an ambulance, but he talked her out of it. Take care of yourself! Rant over.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> I have to admit I have seen a few of your posts was not you being you. Someday soon you might want
> to see a specialist. Unlike some booze, we don't get better with age. Watch working with power tools.
> One side of body going numb is not good. You might want to get it checked out some more. Take care.


I've been seeing a neuro-surgeon and they can't figure it out either.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, there certainly isn't anything wrong with your first post in this thread.....it's like a phone call.....perfect! 

Take care, stay safe, and I hope things work out for you....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Old_Hobo said:


> Well, there certainly isn't anything wrong with your first post in this thread.....it's like a phone call.....perfect!
> 
> Take care, stay safe, and I hope things work out for you....


That's because I went through it twice,lol...


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Has your neurosurgeon talked about TIAs...transient ischemic attacks? They are also called mini-strokes. They can give symptoms of big strokes, but then go away. They are real strokes, just little ones. If your doc hasn't mentioned them, ask him/her about them. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

flyernut,
My coronary stint procedure has been postponed indefinitely due to hospitals not having time/space.
Odd, since prior to the pandemic, the doctors were very worried, calling my cell phone, and recommending immediate surgery for my "critical" condition.

You should go to an emergency room and lie on the floor!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Fire21 said:


> Has your neurosurgeon talked about TIAs...transient ischemic attacks? They are also called mini-strokes. They can give symptoms of big strokes, but then go away. They are real strokes, just little ones. If your doc hasn't mentioned them, ask him/her about them. Best of luck to you!


Yep, we've talked about TIA's, and my dr. said I'm having them.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Flyernut, best wishes things get better. That is a tough call between the ER and exposure to the virus. I'm not sure what I would do. Stay safe with any power tools. 

Kenny


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

Take care of yourself Flyernut.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I hope you can get to the bottom of this, it's got to be very unnerving. 

FWIW, I had one slight episode like this about 20 years ago, and the doctor said it was a TIA. They ran all sorts of tests, but found nothing, and it never happened again. However, if it ever does happen, I'll be right back there as I don't really want to experience what follows if I don't address the symptoms!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

That's what the neuro-surgeon said I had John. It's actually a mini-stroke, and all the tests I had back in December showed I had a full-on un-diagnosed stroke at a earlier time. Both my Dad and Mom had a series of strokes before their passings.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

flyernut said:


> This isn't about the new forum, but about my postings.Back in Dec of last year I was hospitalized for a possible stroke for a couple of days, and since then it seems my postings are full of mistakes and grammar boo-boos. I sometimes have to read my posting several times before I feel the good people here can understand me, I even mis-spell my own name multiple times.Well, it happened again yesterday, my left hand went completely dead, then my entire left arm, no strength, no feeling, and my tongue started tingling and seemed to have gone asleep.It put me down for about 3-4 hours.At the hospital last December, they ran every conceivable test and found nothing, so I didn't go yesterday. Besides, who wants to go to the hospital now-a-days???..Thanks for spell-check, but that doesn't help with some of my other boo-boos.. Just bear with me, I don't need any sympathy or anything, just stating that if you see something screwy with one of my posts, there's a reason...Loren


Nothing to worry about i do it myself thats because iam half pollish. Lol

Al sidlik


----------

